# No More Antibiotics



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Interesting link of www.survivalblog.com today titled Imagining the Post Antibiotics Future. Scroll down in todays post(11/25/13) for the link. I don't know how to do that kind of cut and pasty thing. Sorry:ashamed: Well worth the time to read


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

chicken broth
garlic
vinegar
honey
salt
hot water


Any other suggestions ?


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I think this is it: "Imagining the Post-Antibiotics Future" https://medium.com/p/892b57499e77

Thanks Mutti, very interesting indeed. It's also one of the reasons I've been studying herbals and alternative medicine. Along with FR's list, I'd also add a lot of vitamin-C containing fruits and vegetables, enough sun daily to get your vitamin D requirement and just trying to stay as healthy as you can. It's about all we can do.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Forerunner said:


> chicken broth
> garlic
> vinegar
> honey
> ...


Colloidal silver.....one of the best anti-bacteria, anti-virus, anti-fungal things going.

Silver nitrate in newborn's eyes was standard treatment for many years to prevent blindness from bacteria picked up in the birth process....until replaced by erythromycin.

Even in a post antibiotic world, we're probably ahead of our ancestors in that we now understand the role of bacteria in the disease process, and the importance of good sanitation, quarantine, masks, gloves, etc. That by itself would knock out a lot of the need for antibiotics.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Alcohol, oregano, cranberry, ginger, cinnamon, mullein, licorice, lemon balm, cat's claw,yarrow, marshmallow, clove, calendula


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

When eating pumpkin pie reflect on that lol.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Uva ursi for kidney infections (works better than antibiotics anyhow). Be sure not to use cranberry with uva ursi as you must have an alkaline urine for it to be effective. 

Pine or spruce sap made into salve for topical infections.

Oregano oil for internal infections, use caution, it can irritate.

Mostly, wash your hands, religiously and make sure you have clean water for bathing and drinking.

I think it would be good for people to start wearing gloves in public again. There was a reason for that custom besides just looking nice. It helped prevent the transmission of germs.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I just read the attached article and was scared half to death. I have not taking antibiotics often in my life though I am sure I took them a few times as a child. As an adult I have been blessed with a strong immune system and infection has been a rarity for me. I fully believe a loved one could die of a simple split cuticle that becomes infected. Stuff of nightmares....gather lots of cleaning agents!


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I got this awesome yarrow extract stuff from Chickenista's website that we used for cuts and minor burns. It seemed to help, though its original purpose was supposed to be just to keep the mosquitos off you.

I can't find the link to where she sells it, but maybe someone else (or her) has it. I need another bottle or two myself.

Ultimately though I think that most herbal remedies sort of rely on a healthy person to begin with. They all seem to work in conjunction with your natural systems. I suppose if your natural systems are all out of whack, they're going to do less.

Around here, garlic and onion soup is a staple all winter long. It seems to help keep the colds away. 

What I need though is something for strained muscles. In the cold I'm always pulling or wrenching something.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Hot epsom salt bath, Ernie....... does me wonders.

TNAndy...... good note on the silver.

Incidentally, one has to wonder how much healthier a society might be who carried silver in their sweaty pockets, handled it regularly with every transaction, and ate from real silverware..... :shrug:


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Ernie said:


> I got this awesome yarrow extract stuff from Chickenista's website that we used for cuts and minor burns. It seemed to help, though its original purpose was supposed to be just to keep the mosquitos off you.
> 
> I can't find the link to where she sells it, but maybe someone else (or her) has it. I need another bottle or two myself.
> 
> ...



That's the one downside to Chickenista's extracts, they can't be made easily in a normal kitchen. You can make alcohol and water (tea) extracts easily at home, though, as well as oils. All you need to do is grow you some yarrow. 

It does grow around here and I make ointments with it for the same things you mentioned. I also find helpful as a tea and/or bath for fevers. I'm experimenting this year with the alcohol extract.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Run, keep those circulatory and respiratory systems working and strong. Also saunas are awesome. Couple that with a fifth of Tequila and you'll be putting any germ in such a hostile environment, it hasn't a prayer for survival. Also a strong yarrow tea (bitter as all get out), and drink lots of water while you're saunaing will also kill anything. The last I've used many times over the years and IT WORKS.Especially on flus and colds.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

An Apple a day keeps the doctor away


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Jim-mi said:


> An Apple a day keeps the doctor away


Heck, Jim-mi....."Obamacare"'ll do _that_ for yuh.......... :smack:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Any of the herbs listed above in the posts can be used and there are more as well..

Thymol is the best you can get. It is found most heavily in bee balm. (but also in thyme and other herbs)
It has great anti-microbial, anti-bacterial and anti-fungal properties.
There are a lot of very technical chemical and physical reasons that it works so well.

The above mentioned yarrow is best for stopping blood flow. It was used in the wars of Rome, the Middle Ages, the Civil War etc.. as a wound stop.
It was found in almost every waist pouch ever carried by about every person pre-modern times. It has been found in the teeth of pre-man/cavemen.
It is also antiseptic.

Herbs are not magical. Chemistry is what makes them work and work well and, in many instances, they work faster and better than modern medicine.

There are anti-virals, anti-fungals, anti-biotics..all out there and all easily stored and easily used. Teas, tinctures, poultices, compresses etc.
*One of the best wound treatments is an herbal honey!*
Take the fresh herb (dried if you absolutely must) and put it in honey. Cover completely. And the lightly, barely warm the jar of honey. Just a little bit and just for a few minutes. Then label it and date it and put it in the back of your pantry and forget about it. Until you need it. Honey in iteslf will just about completely cure any wound and will totally kill off any bad things. Add the appropriate herb for the job and you are set.
And the tea isn't just for drinking, the tea is a wash. I would never wash a wound out if plain water if I had any of the fresh or dried plant anywhere around.

And I do make the hydrosols, but also tinctures, salves etc..
I like the hydrosols because they pack a real punch and for ease of use and storage.
And they can be made in a primitive fashion. 7,000 years ago they hung a clean fleece over a vessel and then wrung out the fleece when it collected the droplets of steam.
I prefer the easier method.
I also believe that every single one of us should have a still anyway.
Clean water is the #1 issue and to be able to have distilled water, pure water, clean water is vital. And if you have a still for water, you have a still for herbs too.
And for hooch. Hooch is equally vital for cleaning water.

And you can use dried herbs or herb infused oil, or herb infused honey etc..
to get the most out of your backyard pharmacy.
I ahve been studying and studying and studying for years on what to use, how to use it and why it works.
Because no one kills the doctor.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

Goldenseal. If you can cultivate it, you are in business!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You have to be careful with Goldenseal.
It does build up and cause some toxicity effects and it shouldn't be used if the person is cold and clammy. It is also not good for respiratory infections. It clogs up the chest even more as it is a cooling herb.
And there is some evidence that the bacteria can build a resistance to it.
But if used sparingly and in conjunction it can be helpful.


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

chickenista said:


> You have to be careful with Goldenseal.
> It does build up and cause some toxicity effects and it shouldn't be used if the person is cold and clammy. It is also not good for respiratory infections. It clogs up the chest even more as it is a cooling herb.
> And there is some evidence that the bacteria can build a resistance to it.
> But if used sparingly and in conjunction it can be helpful.



I've only used it once in the last 5 years. Luckily, I'm fairly healthy.

I'd love to hear more about things safe for kids with UTIs.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Uva ursi is about as safe as it gets for kids or adults.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Since a UTI is a shortlived thing, Goldenseal would be ok, I think.
It stops the bacteria from sticking to the bladder walls and the sides of the urethra, so in conjunction with other herbs I think ti would be very beneficial. (that is what cranberry does)

Thymol is a great help for UTIs, so go for bee balm tea. That and it is very, very yummy!
Add in some chamomile and ginger too.
And either get them to eat some dandelion or dry some dandelion and put into capsules or, if the world has ended, use honey or a bit of beeswax to make a pill.
I chose the chamomile because it calms a bit and doesn't taste like much, but is helpful adn ginger because it helps too. And the dandelion as a diuretic to help flush the system.
Pour as much liquid in as you can get them to take.
There are other herbs that help, but the taste is vile.

And you need to really pump up the body. UTIs happen when the immune system is weak. So.. (my favorite thing in the world..) Nettles!
Add the dried nettles to the tea, eat a good broth with nettles and veggies.
Go for Vit. C and get some sunlight. 
Expose the private areas to the sun if possible.
Having kids run around naked has some benefits.
Greater exposure to the skin to the sun means greater vit. D apsorption.

I am sorry if I am babbling. I am so very, very tired. Busiest week of the year trying to get turkeys out to everyone that bought them, butchering too. DS's birthday, so I am living in the kitchen baking, our anniversary and then Thanksgiving.
Oh.. and prepping up fro the freezing rain etc.. that is barreling our way.
Speaking of which.. I ahve to take a shower adn then roll out the danish dough and make the cinnamon rolls for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Elderberry extract marketed as Sambucol 15ml(tablespoon) 4 times daily given within 48 hours of flu symptoms in clinical studies seemed to provide relief within 2 to 4 days for most reducing symptoms and duration by about 56% from Natural Medicine's database. Would try to follow Web MD recommendations though. http://www.webmd.com/cold-and-flu/news/20031222/elderberry-fights-flu-symptoms.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Uva ursi is about as safe as it gets for kids or adults.


Thirty to 100 grams of uva ursi can cause death. I did not know that until I just looked it up. http://www.amazon.com/Herbal-Medicines-Guide-Health-Care-Professionals/dp/0853692890
I don't own this book. It was sited as the reference.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

hydrogen peroxide can do amazing things
most of the time it needs to be diluted to a degree
I've healed many a things with it 

Also, for bad chest colds like bronchitis or pneumonia, mustard packs are wonderful. Have to make sure not to burn your skin though. Have used them myself. I use to have chronic bronchitis.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

The December 2013/January 2014 edition of _Mother Earth News_ has an interesting article: _Herbal Antibiotics: An Effective Defense Against Drug-Resistant 'Superbugs'. _The online version is here: http://www.motherearthnews.com/natural-health/herbal-antibiotics-defense-zm0z13djzsor.aspx . It is almost exactly the same as the print version, except for this bit, which is found only in the printed edition of Mother Earth News:

The following herbal remedies are recommended by Stephen Harrod Buhner in his book, _Herbal Antibiotics,_ as alternatives to pharmaceutical antibiotics.

EARACHES: Chop 5 cloves garlic finely; place in a small baking dish with 4 ounces olive oil. Cook overnight over low heat. Press garlic cloves well and strain. Add 20 drops eucalyptus essential oil and mix well. Store in an amber bottle. To use: Heat eyedropper under hot water and dry. Place 2 drops oil in both ears every half-hour, or as often as needed, for 2 to 7 days.

STREP THROAT: Hold Â½ teaspoon Echinacea angustfolia tincture in mouth; allow to dribble slowly down throat. Repeat hourly.

URINARY TRACT INFECTION (UTI): Juniper berries combined with bidens (such as Spanish Needles or Beggar's Ticks) will almost always work. Juniper berries must be tinctured in alcohol or eaten whole to be effective. Take 5 to 20 drops juniper berry tincture up to 3 times daily. The most potent forms of bidens are fresh-plant alcohol tinctures and the fresh juice. Take 45 to 90 drops of a fresh-plant tincture up to 4 times daily. For a tincture made from the dried plant, triple the dose.

WOUNDS: Honey has worked for thousands of years. Organic wildflower honey is best. Many products sold as âhoneyâ are actually corn syrup, so buy local honey if possible. Apply directly to wounds, then cover with a bandage. Change bandage daily.

STAPH INFECTIONS, INCLUDING MRSA: Some of the main herbs used to treat MRSA are bidens, black pepper, cryptolepis, ginger, honey, juniper berry, reishi mushrooms and sida. Cryptolepis can be prepared as a powder, capsules, tea or tincture. For bacterial skin infections or wound sepsis, sprinkle the powder on the infection as frequently as needed. For antibiotic-resistant staph infection, take Â½ to 1 teaspoon tincture 3 times daily. In very severe cases, increase the dose to 1 tablespoon 3 times daily.



Just thinking out loud here...in the event of times where alcohol may not available, it is helpful to know that the next best substance to make tinctures with is vinegar. In the event of not being able to buy storebought vinegar, it is good to know that homemade vinegar is very easy to make, and there's tons of info Out There about how to make it. (Sometimes I make tinctures with vinegar, and I also enjoy my homemade vinegar in salads, yum-yum!)

Keep in mind when making medicinal preparations: some herbs contain certain medicinal properties that can be extracted with either alcohol/vinegar, or water, or all three. Other herbs are more specific, and will release their medicinal values only in alcohol/vinegar and not in water. Some herbs will release their values in water only. 

If you anticipate relying on herbal medicines in the future, learn all you can now while you can. It is tragically easy to get into trouble with wrong information or not enough of the right kind of information. Having more than a few good herbal medicine books on your shelves is a must.



.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

While were are filling the medicine cabinet with the good stuff don't forget the Aloe....


And a note to Forerunner;; Putting hand to forehead so as to help me see further....... Where have all the Doctors gone too. . . .???????

Almost forgot . . . .idiotcare is about here . . .so we wont need Dr's . . .just mandatory paperwork peoples......


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

This is the thread I wanted to put this in. 

I wanted to add that colloidal silver helped my daughter recover from MRSA.


----------



## WV Farm girl (Nov 26, 2011)

Sadly I have never heard of the majority of these herbs! Or if I have, I have no idea where to get seed or plants in order to start a garden with them. Many of these seem foreign. We need herb recipes that we can cultivate and prepare fairly simply. Like a "dummy how-to" manual. I am fascinated by herbs but new to the process. I grow a small selection of herbs. I can make teas, use garlic and keep local honey on hand. What can we do with normal, common herbs that we can grow or gather? Or are we just out of luck if those are all we have?


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

WV Farm girl said:


> Sadly I have never heard of the majority of these herbs! Or if I have, I have no idea where to get seed or plants in order to start a garden with them. Many of these seem foreign. We need herb recipes that we can cultivate and prepare fairly simply. Like a "dummy how-to" manual. I am fascinated by herbs but new to the process. I grow a small selection of herbs. I can make teas, use garlic and keep local honey on hand. What can we do with normal, common herbs that we can grow or gather? Or are we just out of luck if those are all we have?


It takes time and lots of study to learn herbal healing and natural medicine. I have been studying HARD for two years and still consider myself to be a beginner. My path to learning natural healing has been to read everything I can get my hands on. I have collected a shelf full of books on the subject, read the subject matter on reputable websites, read what other laypersons are doing, and listen to what the elders around me say on the subject.

We could start a thread under Alt Health that gives details: how to grow and harvest, how to make the medicine, and treatment and dosage information. Especially important would be personal experiences with the herb/medicine.

What do you think?

Belle


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

PrairieBelle22 said:


> We could start a thread under Alt Health that gives details: how to grow and harvest, how to make the medicine, and treatment and dosage information. Especially important would be personal experiences with the herb/medicine.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> Belle


Yes, yes, YES!


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I started a thread in Alternative Health. Hopefully we will get some good information. I'm going to go work on my contributions now. 

Belle


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Chickenista, you can give up prepping altogether at this point. You have a permanent standing offer to join us when the apocalypse hits. Just make sure you have enough gas and ammo to get here!

Of course I realize that with your knowledge of herbs, this offer will undoubtedly ignite a bidding war for you.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Wow!
Wowie!
Wow wow!
I am not sure that Ernie has made that offer to anyone!
I feel so freaking cool about now!

And to the person that said that they haven't heard of most of the herbs..
A lot of herbs overlap each other.
I only grow the herbs that I like and that grow well and are 'normal', average, everyday herbs.
Figure out what you think you will needs herbs for.
Then find the average, normal herbs that will do that job.
Plant and learn to use them and preserve them.

I don't have any of the Eastern or Asian herbs growing in my beds. I am not familiar with them, can't really pronounce then and don't feel drawn to them.
I have mostly studied teh wild growing 'weeds' and wildflowers in my area.. pleurisy root, Joe Pye weed and about many others.
Learn what your area has to offer and where to find them. Plant the ones that you like.
Most herbs are really weeds and grow very well. Except lavender. Lavender HATES me.
Start simple and expand.
And learn why they work and what they work best for.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Also, it's important to know which herbs are not safe to use for people with certain conditions such as high blood pressure, cardio or liver issues, etc. Some herbs that are perfectly safe for most people to use can be dangerous for others. As I mentioned earlier, it is tragically easy to get into trouble with wrong information, or not enough of the right kind of information. 

There are many reputable books and websites; but unfortunately there are more than a few that are dispensing wrong/dangerous info. Just because it is in print or or it is seen on the internet in more than once place does not make it true. Sometimes the wrong info is unknowingly spread simply by people repeating what was seen elsewhere, or by an honest misprint.


.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

Scary stuff. Last Tuesday I woke up with a sore ankle. Felt just like a sprain. By Friday I was feverish and could not walk. I went to the e.r. and was diagnosed with cellullites ( can't recall how it is spelled). Without antibiotics or something else, I'd be either dead or short one right foot now. Today, I walked without crutchs. Pretty much took me out for a week.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

95bravo said:


> Scary stuff. Last Tuesday I woke up with a sore ankle. Felt just like a sprain. By Friday I was feverish and could not walk. I went to the e.r. and was diagnosed with cellullites ( can't recall how it is spelled). Without antibiotics or something else, I'd be either dead or short one right foot now. Today, I walked without crutchs. Pretty much took me out for a week.


How did you contract it?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Not to pipe up uninvited, but cellulitis can happen so easily.
If you have a bug bite, a scrape, a tiny break in the skin that you can't even see you can get cellulitis.
It is just an infection, but one of the skin and underlying tissues.
Usually it is staph or strep and these things live on our skin all the time and are on everything that we touch.
Sometimes you can get cellulitis from bruised tissue without a break in the skin. It just happens.

Cleaning ANY..ANY..ANY wound is vital.
I know that I don't do it. I am out in the garden and get a little scrape. I am not going to stop to go and clean it up. Pfffft.

If TEOTWAWKI I am a huge proponent of carrying a small bottle of a bee balm tea or distillate or something that can be poured over a bug bite or scrape etc.. instantly.
A salve and a bandage to cover it.
But really... such a pain for a nothing of a scrape. Even I would not use it.

And I am a proponent of a good bee balm or other herbal tea wipe down every night before bed.
You will be exhausted, but killing some of the bacteria on your skin would be vital!!
Stress, exhaustion, poor diet etc.. will weaken the immune system.
Your body will not be able to fight off simple bacteria from eensy wounds as well as it does now.
A splinter in your finger can truly kill you dead.

So, rest well.
Eat as well as you can.
Work within reason and take breaks often.
And keep your skin, mouth, teeth, fingernails etc.. as clean and disinfected as well as possible.
Water is great, but an herbal tea that can kill germs is better.
And it smells nice which is good for your brain.

Oh.. and use the same type of thing to wash your face before and after you shave! (if you must shave)
Aftershave was invinted and used because men were dropping dead from infections from shaving. Even if you don't knick and bleed, you have still broken your skin.
It doesn't have to be alcohol. Any of the herbs that are anti-microbial can be used.
And yarrow is the best styptic in the world, so add a little yarrow into that 'before and after shave'.


----------



## 95bravo (Mar 22, 2010)

Ernie said:


> How did you contract it?


I had one little red bite on the back of my foot. I suspect a spider got me, when I was in my hoop house.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

So what would y'all use for things like allergies and asthma? My biggest problem is the congestion and sinus headaches that goes with the allergies.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Uva ursi is about as safe as it gets for kids or adults.


Thanks, I never heard of this...how do you use it?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

For what it's worth, I presented this same question to my (prepper) physician. I barely had the question out of my mouth when he said: "Colloidal Silver".

At one point, I considered making my own as recommended by a former HT member. That plan got moved to the back burner, unfortunately.


----------

